# great website for commercial plumbing pix



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Since I am being forced to join this union local, I checked out their website. They have a section for plumbers in action, and there are some great pix of cast iron joints being made. It will probably bring a tear to Killer's eye as there are a lot of high-rise shots.


Here is the link:

http://www.plumberslu130ua.com/site/section/8/135


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Ah the good ole 130




jjbex said:


> Since I am being forced to join this union local, I checked out their website. They have a section for plumbers in action, and there are some great pix of cast iron joints being made. It will probably bring a tear to Killer's eye as there are a lot of high-rise shots.
> 
> 
> Here is the link:
> ...


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

JEsus thats a huge ass Pipe and valve


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

That's why I put that link up. A lot of the guys/gals here have never had the chance to work on this stuff. I have a UA valve card and have worked on 26" valves in a radioactively hot environment. When I was doing houses, 4" pvc was big pipe, LOL.


----------



## uaplumber (Jun 16, 2008)

Try fitting 60" double heavy chrome pipe. That seperates the men from the boys for sure.
Up here the local takes care of Pipefitters, Welders and Plumbers. A Plumber can pull a Pipefitting call anytime so I have had alot of experience with heavy industrial, but I prefer plumbing all the way.


----------



## SPH (Nov 4, 2008)

i feel bad for all those guys having to work in the union.


----------



## Tankless (Jun 12, 2008)

Can someone please explain what this is all about?


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

Looking at the age of some of those companies is humbling. And I thought my company was old (52 years):innocent:!


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*A lot of copper work...how come????*

That is some sort of combo toilet , waste and vent fitting
he has got everythign all tied into.. probably a Smith or Zurn part

very educational stuff to look over....
I looked at some of the pics and one was of the Trump tower...
 this might be one of them...

I was suprised to see all the DWV work to be done out of copper instead of just *no hub cast*. The main stacks seem to be cast , but it amazes me that they still use all that 
copper for all the smaller drains...

Is that something to do with the code in Illinios???

the expence of useing copper over simple no hub cast must be *astronomical,* we had a plumbing contractor do the Lucal oil stadium here in Indy , who lost his ass.. 

they say he under bid the job becasue of the copper needed and was in the hole on day one....he is out of business now
and threw 300 unioin plumbers out on the street

thanks for posting the link..



I guess that copper is the preferred pipe for all this vent work??


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

HEreis what it will look like when finished.



Tankless said:


> Can someone please explain what this is all about?


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Cook County code dictates hub-spigot CI with caulked joints and soldered copper for the smaller diameter stuff.

IL code does not. Chicagoland is like a whole nother state. With it's own code and license.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Birmingham use to be like that....not sure if it still is. had a city code and a city license witha seperate test. Must be the elavation above sealevel makes people nutty.:laughing:


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Copper is probably a lot cheaper for dwv than caulked hub and spigot cast iron. Plus, it just looks nice.


----------



## Pipedoc (Jun 14, 2009)

SewerRatz said:


> HEreis what it will look like when finished.


Whats up with that s-trap SewerRatz? :laughing:


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Pipedoc said:


> Whats up with that s-trap SewerRatz? :laughing:


 OK so its not a perfect example.


----------



## Pipedoc (Jun 14, 2009)

SewerRatz said:


> OK so its not a perfect example.


 
:laughing:


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

Tankless said:


> Can someone please explain what this is all about?



That is a Charlotte #1739-R starter fitting, it's a standard high rise stack fitting.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

and i thought i was out of shape, thx for the picts!


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

You're welcome. That's why I posted this. I haven't done any high rise construction, either. It's pretty interesting. Our fitters are fabbing up some 60" spiral wound pipe right now. The drawings showed long sweep elbows. They cut the pipe using those takeoff's. When the elbows arrived, they were regular pattern. Oops. The pipe had been ordered and sent to us with no extra. There wasn't enough left to cut the pieces off of. There was none of this pipe in the country to buy. I think they ended up welding pieces on to the elbows to make up the difference.


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

I thought safety glasses were a mandatory accessory in the union


----------

